# Are you Timesharing Thanksgiving week?



## Panina (Nov 15, 2017)

I own a Thanksgving week at Gulf Tides at Longboat Keys, FL but this year going for the first time to Marriott Barony Beach at Hilton Head, SC.

Wonder if many of my fellow tuggers timeshare during Thanksgiving.  Do you eat out or cook in your unit for Thanksgiving? 

This year we plan on eating out.  We did have an early Thanksgiving feast  that we cooked yesterday.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 15, 2017)

We are planning to do so in 2019 when our float week falls during Thanksgiving. It has only fallen that week one other time and we couldn’t do it because my dad was very ill in the hospital. 

We will probably eat in our unit- maybe get a precooked Thanksgiving dinner from the supermarket.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 15, 2017)

Heading to Mexico for the week, and *definitely *not planning to cook for Thanksgiving!  I figure having some tacos and cerveza delivered to me on my pool lounger should be good. 

Kurt


----------



## Gracey (Nov 15, 2017)

Heading to Longboat Bay Club for Thanksgiving.  I am planning to cook since our only child who lives in Nashville will be flying in on Wednesday night after she gets off work will be extremely disappointed if we eat out over having a traditional turkey dinner.  I don't mind because if I Remember correctly the kitchens are well-equipped there I'm just not sure about the turkey baster


----------



## Luanne (Nov 15, 2017)

No. We will be home.  The only years we "timeshared" over Thanksgiving were before we moved here to Santa Fe.  We would get a timeshare and spend the holidays with my sil and bil (who live here).  We've always had Thanksgiving dinner at their home, or now at ours since we moved.


----------



## missyrcrews (Nov 15, 2017)

If I didn't work part-time at Target, I would most definitely be away for the long weekend.    The past several years, we've started a new tradition of being away over Christmas.  We only go to NH (from Maine) but it's still away!  That works great...forces us to not overdo the gifts, since we'd have to pack them up and bring them home.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 15, 2017)

We normally are at Umbrella Beach Resort (Anna Maria Island FL) over Thanksgiving. Been doing that for 9 years. However this year our only child started university. So hubby and I are here at Umbrellas this week so we will be home for Thanksgiving next week when she visits. BUT now that we have a better idea on how this works, I just a few hours ago got an exchange into Umbrella Beach for NEXT year! It's a learning curve 

All the years we were at Umbrella we simply did steaks on the grill. We then have the full turkey dinner another weekend; it doesn't matter to us when, as long as it happens - LOL!

We often are not home for Christmas or New Years as well. There were several years when I had a special bin full of gifts as well as lights and some ornaments to decorate the timeshare so it felt festive. These were drive to destinations. The year we did Italy over Xmas and NYs we had to forego all of that but 1) little girl was now old enough to understand and 2) well, Italy over the holidays! That was a big enough gift for us all!


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 15, 2017)

While we are not staying Home we are not Timesharing. We are traveling to SLC to spend a week with our two Granddaughters. Oh also my Son and DIL.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Nov 15, 2017)

We spend every Thanksgiving at Bentley Brook in MA.  We have spent the last six years there.  This year we also booked 2 extra 2 bedroom units for my two daughters and their families.  There will be 14 of us.  We have always cooked our dinner in the Unit.  We spend every Christmas at the Inn on Long Wharf in Newport RI.  This will be our 7th year there.  We enjoy cooking our meals at the resort.  Thank God for the dishwashers


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 15, 2017)

Both me and my husband work for employers whose busy season spans November and December.  For the past 29 years, no travel during those months.  He has to work Thanksgiving day and most years I have to work Thanksgiving night.

Best wishes to everyone traveling this holiday season!


----------



## amycurl (Nov 15, 2017)

Based on a TUG thread, we're heading to the new Waterside Resort in Roper, NC for Thanksgiving week. Since it's a (relatively) short drive from us, we'll be cooking (which is something both my mother and I like to do,) because we can bring so much stuff with us. Plus, we also kind of like the challenge of timeshare cooking (spurs creativity, LOL!) My spouse's in-laws are coming up from ATL for the holiday, so they'll be six of us there for three nights.

I am *so* looking forward to it. Before I booked the exchange, I called and they promised that the hot tub would still be open. Now I'm worried that since it's been a bit colder than normal here in NC the past week or so, they'll have closed it. That would make me very sad.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 15, 2017)

But I'm not going to call and check, because right now it's Schrodinger's Hot Tub, both open and closed until I arrive.


----------



## silentg (Nov 16, 2017)

We will be home on Thanksgiving but going to a timeshare in Sebastian FL on Friday after Thanksgiving.
We have gone to timeshares during Thanksgiving and cooked in the timeshare and also went out to dinner too. I prefer to stay home on the holiday. But going on Friday will be fun.
Silentg


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 16, 2017)

We will spend Thanksgiving week at Eagle Crest Resort in Redmond, OR (central Oregon) and will definitely be cooking in.

We spent many Thanksgivings in timeshare in San Francisco over the years.  First year it was because I needed to use points and didn't have much vacation so only had to take three work days off.  Turns out to be one of the nicest weeks of the year in San Francisco.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes  Will be in Fort Lauderdale with family. Only bummer is I now have to work part of my vacation . I just have to look at the bright side in that I just regained 1-2 more vacation days for a weekend trip


----------



## amycurl (Nov 16, 2017)

My spouse will have to work the first two days as well...but, luckily, he can work from the resort.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hjtug (Nov 18, 2017)

Last Thanksgiving we stayed, with son and  daughter and her husband,  in a three-bedroom at Marriotts Surfwatch in Hilton Head.  We leave tomorrow for Hilton Head where we all will stay in a three-bedroom at Carolina Club.  The wife likes to prepare Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## CaboGuys (Nov 18, 2017)

We are headed out to Zihuatanejo, Mexico for Thanksgiving! Staying at the wonderful Worldmark Zihuatanejo and the Pacífica Grand. We have been going there for many years!
Weather is great there and such a nice friendly town. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2017)

No - but I sent my brother's family to Lawa'i Beach Resort for the week - does that count?

I am always the hostess for Thanksgiving, and for the first time, in many years, I am doing NOTHING for Thanksgiving.  I can't say that I mind.  The company my husband works for is staying open tomorrow, and as the GM, either he or a manager have to be on the premesis, so he gave the managers the day off, and he is taking Friday off.  Both of my kids are having dinner with their in-laws, and I am going to stay home with my feet up.  Not a problem!


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 18, 2017)

We went to Harborside Resort ar Atlantis 2 years ago.  We had 2 3-bedroom units for 16 of us. We ate out for Thanksguving but I would have cooked if there was a real oven there.  We had a great time.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanksgiving is our family’s least favorite holiday. To us it is just about massive needless slaughter and twisted history. We usually have a meal with family but next year we will go to Orlando instead. We figured schools out and the weather will be nice so let’s go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 18, 2017)

We are having Thanksgiving at home and getting the store precooked turkey package.  We then head out on the weekend to Westin Mission Hills to join our friends for a couple of weeks.  They are spending Thanksgiving with their children and spouses and grandkids at WMH and they all clear out by that Saturday.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2017)

We are in Myrtle Beach this week and for Thanksgiving; we will be dining at some local seafood restaurant.

The Commander - In - Chief has something plan every day and hour for this week.


----------



## Klapkin (Nov 19, 2017)

We spend Thanksgiving with friends but did spend it once in Sedona and took the Train up to the Grand Canyon- Lunch at El Tovar- it was great!


----------



## Trudyt623 (Nov 19, 2017)

We are heading to Newport Coast Villas and I will cook but not too much.  I am looking forward to riding bikes on the beach in the sunshine on Thanksgiving!  My husband, 15 year old son and 20 year old daughter have been warned that I will be on vacation too.....


----------



## Panina (Nov 19, 2017)

I have enjoyed all the responses.  Hilton Head for Thanksgiving and have a reservation at Skillets Café and Grill.  Hopefully it is good.


----------



## Monykalyn (Nov 20, 2017)

Currently at Marriott Cypress Harbour- sitting in the sun on the lanai at present lol!  First time we've exchanged over Thanksgiving week. But the oldest is doing the College program at Disney this semester so we are visiting. We bought Annual Passes when she started, so doing the parks with her when she can, at leisurely pace.  
Have ordered the precooked turkey dinner from Publix, just gotta pick up a pie - will likely get one that needs baking so the unit smells like TDay. And I brought thanksgiving paper plates, napkins, cups and a tablecloth with me so the table will still be festive.


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll be spending my anniversary week at myrtle beach thanksgiving !


----------



## mario01 (Nov 21, 2017)

While we are not staying Home we are not Timesharing


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 22, 2017)

This will be our first Thanksgiving time sharing. We will be in WDW at the Boardwalk.


----------



## turkel (Nov 25, 2017)

We are in Bangkok at the JW Marriott. There was Turkey, stuffing and gravy available in the executive lounge on Thanksgivings but I skipped it. Decided it would not compare to home cooking. My new spouse enjoyed his, though. Looking forward to Phuket starting Sunday.


----------

